# Anyone RP?



## Fireyfly (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of roleplaying myself, mostly chatplay over msn these days, but I also do play by post. I was just wondering if anyone else here likes to RP/has RPed before, or am I the lone RPG nerd here?


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Nov 6, 2009)

RPG, no.

I tend to do a bit of private one-on-one RP story style, but it's not really games.


Otherwise, there's probably not too many around here that have the time to do that sort of thing even if they wanted to.


----------



## Overread (Nov 6, 2009)

*blinks* no RP here? You sure about that Mana?? 
We've got light RP here most of the time if you head down to the lounge area and poke your head into the Asylum. We tried one or two more serious ones too though they can sometimes die the death of inaction - but still fun all the same


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I really don't consider that full-blown RP unless there's an adventure going on.

As for RP I believe she means something along the lines of D&D-whatever happened to your thread on that theme, anyway, OR?


But there's some simple characterization RPing in the lounge, FF, if that's your sort of thing.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, and we _are_ trying to get a quest together.


----------



## Wybren (Nov 7, 2009)

Another quest? like the one we had last time that died? only not dying off this time before anything exciting happens?


----------



## Fireyfly (Nov 7, 2009)

I mean like any type of RP whether it be freeform (no D&D system, more just storytelling) or D&D type with the dice and all. I tend to do no system though.


----------



## Wybren (Nov 7, 2009)

I used to RP alot on a different forum, till it got over run by teenagers who just wanted to fanfic rp about mushy gushy romance stuff and I have occasionally played some dice D&D stuff but that hasn't been for years.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Nov 7, 2009)

Well any RP, that's what the lounge is pretty much for, FF. Considering my Chrons identity for such fun is a storm elemental, does that count? 


Quests get together once in a great while and they actually used to be resolved.....or so I've heard. I've never been through one like that myself, though, and I'm less than a month shy of my two-year Chroniversary.


----------



## Wybren (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh when I say fan fic rping Karn, I mean like they wanted to rp tv shows and not scifi, mushy girly ones with boys and kissing (eeewwwww) so I stopped going there. Nothing like the RPing that happens in the lounge.


----------



## thepaladin (Nov 7, 2009)

I have been an RPGer for years (old guy? maybe a little). I started a D&D group back in '78 and have been both a DM and a player in several groups since. I'm going to have to move soon, but after I get re-settled I hope to start a new table top game with some new people and maybe one person who's been in a group with me before. I also love PC RPGs...mostly single player (Bauldar's Gate-Neverwinter Nights etc.) I also like a good hack and slash Diablo II is probably my favorite. I have also played Guild Wars some, but my group fell apart and I've never been much for picking up a group at random.

I also drop by the Lounge now and again when I have time, but haven't had a lot lately...hopefully more later after the move.


----------



## Wybren (Nov 7, 2009)

I love Diablo II. Diablo III looks promising too. Never got into MMORPGs though. I like Fable 2 on the 360 and I dont mind the elderscroll games.


----------



## Overread (Nov 7, 2009)

If you liked Diablo II take a look at Torchlight!


----------



## thepaladin (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the fables the Lost Chapters but haven't loaded it yrt...don't spend as much time gaming as I'd like. I'll Look up Tourchlight.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Nov 8, 2009)

thepaladin said:


> I have the fables the Lost Chapters but haven't loaded it yrt...don't spend as much time gaming as I'd like. I'll Look up Tourchlight.


 

I've played and beaten the story quests on that one. It's not bad, but it's a bit strange, especially with its graphics.....


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 8, 2009)

For something different for the war-gaming group I frequent, I have promised to do a rpg. So I am planning a Call of Cthulhu game, if it successful maybe a campaign.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 15, 2009)

For me the epic of all time for RPG's is the recently released game Dragon Age: Origins from Bioware. They developed all of the lore for it, its not based on D&D or any other game except they say it is the "spiritual" successor to their highly aclaimed Baldur's gate series and after one playthrough as an elven rogue I would whole heartedly agree with that statement. It is a single player game however they have an social site you can join once you have he game registered and there they have the usual good Bioware forums for the DA game along with other things that will keep track of you characters progress through the game if you are logged on as you play. Other players can also view your online story and achievements and photos of your character in game and character portraits. Also for the DLC content you have to be logged in there for it to work that is one thing that kind of bugs me however Bioware usually once a game has run its course for them takes that type of requirement out and lets you play online or off. That could be down the road after the series has been out a while, who knows.


----------



## thepaladin (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm interested in this game, it looks great. I'm a little concerned that my graphics card may not be up to it. (I've forgotten how good it is I put it in to play Titan's Quest). I saw that this isn't real "power intensive" but my computer is a little older. Is this played 3rd person like the BG series?


----------



## Denie Alconn (Dec 10, 2009)

Dragon Age is sooooo fun, really extremely well written story. Anyway, I`m waiting for the Elder Scrolls V to be released. Totally fell in love with Oblivion (Elder Scrolls IV), one of most beatiful rpgs I ever played. Fallout was also really, really good, but personally I found it extremely despressing (the in game environment is too gray and messed up) but none the less, I played through the game and it`s expansions, really worth it.


----------



## Denie Alconn (Dec 10, 2009)

thepaladin said:


> I'm interested in this game, it looks great. I'm a little concerned that my graphics card may not be up to it. (I've forgotten how good it is I put it in to play Titan's Quest). I saw that this isn't real "power intensive" but my computer is a little older. Is this played 3rd person like the BG series?


 

Actually it is a lot like BG, so yes


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 10, 2009)

I started to get it and then saw it calls for a dual core processor and I'm still in the "dark ages" with a Pent.4. I'll have to check to see if I can run it or if my computer can be up graded.... Oh well. I can't replace my computer anytime soon, so.... I'll have to see.


----------

